# 2010 Giant Rapid 3 XL



## triple5seoul

Hey Guys, 

Newbie here.

Went bicycling shopping and sales rep said to look at:

2010 Giant Rapid 3

Here are the specs:

Spec Name Giant Rapid 3 XL

Frame Giant ALUXX-Grade butted-aluminum
Fork Chromoly
Rims/Wheels Sport Road
Hubs Formula (front), Shimano 2200 (rear)
Spokes Stainless-steel
Tires Kenda Kwest, 700 x 28c
Crankset FSA Tempo
Chainwheel 52/42/30
Front Derailleur Shimano
Rear Derailleur Shimano Sora
Rear Cogs SRAM, 8-speed: 11-28
Shifters Shimano EZ Fire
Handlebars Giant Connect
Stem Aluminum, adjustable
Brake Levers Aluminum
Brakes Aluminum, linear-pull
Pedals Cage w/clips
Saddle Giant Performance Road
Seat Post Giant Connect

Wondering if this is a solid setup. 

Can you recommend any upgrades or replacements I should consider? 

I'm 6'9" 240lbs. 

This will be my first hybrid bike and would like some advice.

Eugene


----------



## Total Compact Road

I believe the 2010 Rapid took place of 2009's giant's FCR models. From the specs "Rear Derailleur Shimano Sora" is an upgrade to the 2009's FCR 3 (Shimano altus). Sora is categorized as the very beginner road derailleur. Also, instead of the v-brakes, it comes with calipers.. which looks awesome (saw a dash [female version of rapid] at my lbs]). 

The rapid seems like a great fitness/ commuting/ around the neighborhood bike. probably really light since it is made of giant's aluxx alu. I guess another choice for you would be to look at Giant's Defy 3 model.. either 2009 or 2010 (given you are interested in the bullhorn handlebar position. Either way, look for a 2009's, since bike stores are more willing to offer a discount as oppose to 2010's. Best of luck!


----------



## electech

I just purchased the Giant Rapid 3 this week. Mine is the small frame and I wanted something cheap but still good enough quality for the limited road riding I do. I am a Cannondale person but after comparing the Rapid to the Cannondale Quick, there was no contest. The Rapid 3 was the hands down winner and was cheaper. Now, there may be a more direct competitor in the Cannondale line but this is what I tried. The Rapid 3 is a very nice bike for the money. If I were doing century rides or riding 7 days a week, then maybe a bike with higher end components might be in order. For me though, this is a great ride.


----------

